# Hi, I'm over 35 and TTC



## NotShowing

Hi, I have been on this site before, but never introduced myself. I am trying to have baby #2. It was a mission getting there and I thought all I'd want was one, but figured out I want another to complete our family, whether it's a boy or girl, but having a girl would be even more of a fun surprise. We (DH and I) have been trying really ever since our son was born (so that's 17 months ago). I thought I was pregnant but my AF came today so BFN. Hard day. Would love some friends on this site to chat with. Please say "Hi."


----------



## Wobbles

Welcome to BnB <3

Pop over to the other forums where you will find lots of friendly chat and advice. Intro always seems quiet x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BnB :)


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the forum!


----------



## nordicpixie83

NotShowing said:


> Hi, I have been on this site before, but never introduced myself. I am trying to have baby #2. It was a mission getting there and I thought all I'd want was one, but figured out I want another to complete our family, whether it's a boy or girl, but having a girl would be even more of a fun surprise. We (DH and I) have been trying really ever since our son was born (so that's 17 months ago). I thought I was pregnant but my AF came today so BFN. Hard day. Would love some friends on this site to chat with. Please say "Hi."

Hi :flower: sorry about your bfn . We are just trying for #4 (our second together)i am 34 this year so hoping we get that bfp as soon as possible:cloud9:


----------

